# DP does not exist



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist. Accept it, swallow it, and find out why you don't want to live your life.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist. Accept it, swallow it, and find out why you don't want to live your life.


Sounds like you have dissociated the concept of unreality - interesting case.

Without the possibility of unreality, how do you define reality?

Tell us about your mother &#8230;


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Lowrey,

Unfortunately DP as a disorder does exist. For a long time I was in denial about its existence, but I cannot deny that there is something inherently negative affecting my life. Specifically, there is a common cluster of symptoms (that I experience) that affect many of the users on this site in a profound way. I'm happy that your case has resolved by taking control of your life and facing certain fears - however this approach is not enough for many of the sufferers here. The view that it can be overcome by pure willpower or some moments of self-realisation is naive at best. What would the process uncovering why you don't want to live your life look like? Why would DP go away if you were to accomplish said goal?

Maybe some people will benefit from your post, but I find it both an overly generalized statement and insensitive to those who have made courageous attempts to recover from this condition in vain. I don't find an accountability approach to DP particularily useful, as the condition is relatively unchanging even when great measures are taken to alleviate symptoms. Taking responsibility may help you live despite the DP, but it won't cure it. In contrast, I do find accountability useful in dealing with the accompanying depression and anxiety - which strike me as conditions that an individual can exert more control over.

cheers,

Phoenix


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

What about people who get DP as children, due to trauma? They dissociate to cope. So are they 'not living their lives'? There are many who got DP from extreme trauma on this forum, and this post is disrespectful to them.

Also, what about people who get DP after rape, traumatic events, death of a close one etc. There are people who got DP from Post Traumatic Stress, or have Dissociative Identity Diorder, you have to understand that your experience is not the only one.

I really don't know what this thread is trying to achieve. How is this going to be helpful, to some poor kid who's experiencing DP, finds this place, and then sees that 'DP does not exist'. This is going to fuck with their minds even more.

Depersonalisation is a dissociative disorder. It exists, there are logical reasons for it and it goes with therapy/ help.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

That dose of denial you got going on is going to hurt you in the long run. If what you need right now is to believe that DPD doesn't exist, then so be it. I'm starting to believe that it must be some existential issue people with dp need to go through to recover because there has been so many people throughout the years that have insisted they "let everyone know the truth". You never hear people on other mental health forums saying "panic disorder doesn't exist" or "insomnia isn't real" or even "ADD isn't a real disorder". It's because what we DO with depersonalization is deny and dissociate. If we don't want something to be true in our lives, we try to push it out by pretending it doesn't exist, which is what has gotten us into feeling that life is unreal to begin with. So dude, if saying DPD isn't real helps you find a way to deal right now, do what you need to do. But as much as it may be helping you, it really hurts people a lot who are struggling with the fact that life doesn't feel real when everyone else in their life believes the opposite. DPD is real. Go pick up a fucking DSM and actually learn something with psychological basis.

It doesn't mean we have to wallow in DP. I think about it for a split second every few weeks. I don't let it enter my thought process. But does that mean it's gone? Of course not. I'm still functioning way below the level I'd like to be at. People on this forum live everyday with everything in their life being an uncertainty--until they find out they have DPD and they are finally able to come to terms with the fact that they have it. They have CERTAINTY in something. Certainty that they haven't had in months or maybe years. They should be applauded for that. Don't take away the little bits of certainty people have that is keeping them together. It's mean.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Visual said:


> Sounds like you have dissociated the concept of unreality - interesting case.
> 
> Without the possibility of unreality, how do you define reality?


this is what DP is, good sounding psychological bullshit. the question you ask sounds really interesting, but it is meaningless. makes no sense. a play with words and concepts, just like half of the "spiritual" threads on this forum.

"DP" is a bunch of people who SWEAR there's something wrong with them but are unable to prove it. I realized it on myself.

all the people who don't agree with this suffer. they deny their problems, and when their body starts to send the message, they act and talk like they have "DP", like it's something that's happening to them, and not having the root in themselves.

so please, people who just got into this not too long, don't believe people who tell you there's something "ill" in you. you will only make yourself believe it then continue to generate the problem.

don't treat it as an illness because it is not.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> this is what DP is, good sounding psychological bullshit. the question you ask sounds really interesting, but it is meaningless. makes no sense. a play with words and concepts, just like half of the "spiritual" threads on this forum.
> 
> "DP" is a bunch of people who SWEAR there's something wrong with them but are unable to prove it. I realized it on myself.
> 
> all the people who don't agree with this suffer. they deny their problems, and when their body starts to send the message, they act and talk like they have "DP", like it's something that's happening to them, and not having the root in themselves.


I get where you are coming from, but you really need to realise that yours isn't the only experience. This applies to you, don't try to force it on others.

Many people are so 'DP'd' that they cannot remember the trauma, can't figure out where their issues stem from etc. People recover in different times with different methods/ therapy/ thinking.

And yes, it's not an 'ilness', but a coping mechanism, one that's involuntary, which is why it's so hard to get out of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

peachy said:


> It's because what we *DO* with depersonalization is deny and dissociate. If we don't want something to be true in our lives, we try to push it out by pretending it doesn't exist, which is what has gotten us into feeling that life is unreal to begin with.


you've just explained why DP doesn't exist. we deny that we have problems, then we talk about a DISORDER. like we don't know why we are feeling so bad.

it's like saying people who drive wildly and getting into accidents all the time have driving disorder. and giving them pills or sending them to a doctor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> I get where you are coming from, but you really need to realise that yours isn't the only experience. This applies to you, don't try to force it on others.
> 
> Many people are so 'DP'd' that they cannot remember the trauma, can't figure out where their issues stem from etc. People recover in different times with different methods/ therapy/ thinking.
> 
> And yes, it's not an 'ilness', but a coping mechanism, one that's involuntary, which is why it's so hard to get out of.


a "coping mechanism" would be a better name to call it, but the very idea that even giving it a label is very misleading and confusing. it's something in our soul, something we DO, and not something we "get" or something we "suffer from".

DP is a form of deep sadness buried. it's not some defined "thing" you must "get rid of".

I'm not saying people "making it up", but they deny they have ANYTHING to do with this. Like getting a flu.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok got it, you can see inside everyone's head. Whatever. If your attitude is that it doesn't exist, well you probably never even had dp.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

gill said:


> Ok got it, you can see inside everyone's head. Whatever. If your attitude is that it doesn't exist, well you probably never even had dp.


we both know that I perfectly know what depersonalization is. the I-got-worse-DP-than-you-do attitude will only keep you on this forum.

how is it possible that the symptoms of DP/anxiety/panic actually effected by what you're thinking about, what you do. a lot of people will posted already that "distraction" works, like when they're engaged in some activity, the symptoms "go away". only when they "remember" they are "ill", they come back.

if the brain-chemistry-imbalance theory would work, it would just not be possible for even a moment to "distract" from an illness like that. then they say, "oh you're thinking effects brain chemistry". then we're back to what I say, that YOU do it.

the only thing that keeps you in DP/anxiety/panic is the fact that you're convinced that you have it. people here are scared that they are scizo, mentally ill, crazy. the only thing that's crazy about them is that they think they are crazy.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> we both know that I perfectly know what depersonalization is. the I-got-worse-DP-than-you-do attitude will only keep you on this forum.


You know what it's like for you. But based on what you say, no, I can't relate much to your experience of dp at all.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

do you mean something like "you're not victims? " "stop putting the blame around? start facing your issues?" 
if so i can somewhat relate to this point of view. Perhaps the Disorder then is: the unwillingness / inability to identify and face our buried emotions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

anarkii said:


> do you mean something like "you're not victims? " "stop putting the blame around? start facing your issues?"
> if so i can somewhat relate to this point of view. Perhaps the Disorder then is: the unwillingness / inability to identify and face our buried emotions?


yes. what we don't realize that this state we put ourselves in is worse than what we're so afraid of.

But "facing fears" doesn't mean to sit down and scare yourself to death. It's the opposite : don't give a fuck about them.

your thoughts effect your body, it's nothing new. it certainly doesn't need a label like "depersonalization".

everybody on this forum should record "THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH ME" to a tape and play it while they're sleeping to actually realize that everything is good.

sitting in front of a computer and reading about idiotic ideas about your "condition" instead of living life is cowardice. read through this forum, read about the "great" ideas about DP. you will find explanations from a failed-ass enlightenment to magnesium inefficiency. comeoooon.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> we both know that I perfectly know what depersonalization is. the I-got-worse-DP-than-you-do attitude will only keep you on this forum.
> 
> how is it possible that the symptoms of DP/anxiety/panic actually effected by what you're thinking about, what you do. a lot of people will posted already that "distraction" works, like when they're engaged in some activity, the symptoms "go away". only when they "remember" they are "ill", they come back.
> 
> ...


You are talking complete and utter nonsense. Distraction even works with severe physical pain. People can walk on broken legs if they have to get themselves out of danger and they feel the excruciating pain first when they are safe.
Often distraction does NOT work for my DP. And if an emotional issue is the reason of my DP, than it is extremely well hidden for the past 30 years, in which I have had numerous therapists, psychologists, friends, family and internetforums to talk with. But I am sure that you in your endless wisdom can tell me exactly where to look, so that I can have à normal life again in à month or so. Thank you very much.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> a "coping mechanism" would be a better name to call it, but the very idea that even giving it a label is very misleading and confusing. it's something in our soul, something we DO, and not something we "get" or something we "suffer from".
> 
> DP is a form of deep sadness buried. it's not some defined "thing" you must "get rid of".
> 
> I'm not saying people "making it up", but they deny they have ANYTHING to do with this. Like getting a flu.


Well, for one thing I don't believe in 'soul' it's something that's created, projected. Like religion/ god. DP is not created in the 'soul'. It's a part of your brain misfiring messages- the amygdala (which gets damaged and doesn't grow properly due to abuse/ trauma/ attachment*. If you start to believe that DP is created in the soul etc, we may as well start to believe DP is enlightenment or some rubbish. Let's stick to facts. You bitch about other people's theories on DP, but yours is just as stupid, sorry.

Some people are predisposed to dissociate under stress/ trauma/ anxeity etc. While some people never get DP, although they've experienced the same things.

Only after I was recovering, did I find out I'd had Depersonalisation Disorder for the past 20 years. It was a huge relief to understand what had been happening and why things were so difficult for me. How it affected my cognitive process, memory etc.

I don't find the labelling of DP confusing or misleading, can't see how it could be?

People can get DP as part of a more severe and dangerous chronic dissociative disorders (BPD/ DID) which are very hard to treat. There are people on this forum suffering from PTSD.

Lowrey, you have got to realise that yours isn't the only experience! Your logic may work for you, but everyone on here is unique and has DP for different reasons.

But I will agree, and many people on here also realise this (not just you!), that DP is not an illness.

Maybe this thread could be renamed - DP is not an illness or something lol


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> you've just explained why DP doesn't exist. we deny that we have problems, then we talk about a DISORDER. like we don't know why we are feeling so bad.
> 
> it's like saying people who drive wildly and getting into accidents all the time have driving disorder. and giving them pills or sending them to a doctor.


It's just semantix though and I think you're overthinking and analysing DP too much.

Most people have no control over their DP or where it comes from, so it's not something they 'do'.

Having DP as a label is a good idea because people get misdiagnosed with so many different things and getting a label they can work from can he beneficial. Knowing they 'just' have DP and not psychosis or something worse can put their mind at ease.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist. Accept it, swallow it, and find out why you don't want to live your life.


?
Wow. So I was sexual abused a a child and as a result i sepertated from myself from sever trama. HMMM.. Ok then as I get older and am in situiations where I am triggred, I feel depersonalized. hmm my fault? I look in the mirror and do not reconize my self my fault. i just think this on? I lose all my emotions, can f function because I suffer from PTSD. The world around me seems unreal. This is a way that my mind trys to cope with trama and stress. yes might not be the best thing to research, think about it all the time, but that is the nature of DPDR and panic. You have your pionions about this and thats all it is. I take offence to saying this does not exist. When i was at my worst, I had no control over what was happening to me, I had to accept it. I have had such tramua in my life and am trying to move through it. And yes mabey I dont want to live my life. But you would think twice if you walked in my shoes. I am still alive. I know why people kill themsleves and how bad it can get. You do not know what you have not experinced. talk to someone who has came back from war.. who suffers from dp panic attacks. tell them they are making it up you jerk. Do you know what it is like to see someone die infront of you? do you think the human mind can handle that. especially if you have had trama in your past? I tried to move past this years ago, when nobody really new what it was, if this website had been around, it would have helped me so much.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I believe DP/DR is a chemical Imbalance of some Sort. I had the viusal disturbances, The dp thinking process, The loss of memory, etc. I was put on a new medication and the DP/DR completely went away for two weeks. The only reason it stopped was I had to get off the meds because the side effects were to bad with the meds. Even the thoughts of dp went away after the meds.


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

I am and always will be very caution when somebody makes such absolute statements like - Source of our troubles is xxxx, its not xxxx, everybody should do xxxx. If anything, this experience through which we are going is unique for every one of us and its reasons may vary. But more and more i am thinking, that what we are lacking is not magical pill, magical x-ray that will find the special broken place in our heads or some sophisticated exercise that will make us good. What we need are good questions. And "Why i dont want to live my life" could be one of this questions. Maybe its because i am doing what i am critical to - i am using my experience for all of us. But i somehow believe that one good question in good time can lead to our answer, that will somehow give sense to everything. And as always, myths are there to help us. I am often meditating about famous Percival story. If you dont know it, find something about it.







But basically, Percival is key hero of search for holly grail. He found grail in the castle of wounded fisher king. But he is not able to ask the right question, that could heal the king. And he therefore fail and everything is lost. As many myths, this story have many versions and many different endings. But this is part of almost every version. You must ask the right question if you want to cure anybody. So, why dont give it a try. If you have nothing to lose. Why not to dedicate your life to search for your own personal question, and when you find it, find answer in your life. And old wounded fisher king in every one of us will rise again, and peace will come to our hearts.

Yes, i have many hard days over and before me. I am on the edge of losing my job, money, friends, credibility and everything. I am still lonely and hopeless and scared. But as they say - When you dont have nothing, its time to poetry and things above us.







So forgive me my pathos. And good speed to your dreams. And dont forget to ask. We are humans and its never easy. Take care my friends, i feel your pain.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> yes. what we don't realize that this state we put ourselves in is worse than what we're so afraid of.
> 
> But "facing fears" doesn't mean to sit down and scare yourself to death. It's the opposite : don't give a fuck about them.
> 
> ...


Do you know what Magnesium does?? It is a natural muscle relaxiant and works with calcium to help with muscle contration. It also needs vit d absorbed properly. When people have DP they most likely have anxiety, stress can cause you to use more minerals and thus your muscles can be very tense. this can cause muscle twitiching and fatigue. Magnesium dose not directly effect DP but can help in directly through helping with sleep, tight neck musclses can cause TOS, thoratic outlet syndrome, SCM problmes, These can all make you feel tingling hands arms and dizzy. Which can make DP and a.nxiety worse. Which will make dp symptoms feel worse. So it is important that people talk about these things because nutrion is so important.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


>


Existential &#8230; non-existential &#8230; existential &#8230; non-existential &#8230; I want my mommy


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> this is what DP is, good sounding psychological bullshit. the question you ask sounds really interesting, but it is meaningless. makes no sense. a play with words and concepts, just like half of the "spiritual" threads on this forum.
> 
> "DP" is a bunch of people who SWEAR there's something wrong with them but are unable to prove it. I realized it on myself.
> 
> ...


Tell us about your mother &#8230;


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Clark said:


> ?
> Wow. So I was sexual abused a a child and as a result i sepertated from myself from sever trama. HMMM.. Ok then as I get older and am in situiations where I am triggred, I feel depersonalized. hmm my fault? I look in the mirror and do not reconize my self my fault. i just think this on? I lose all my emotions, can f function because I suffer from PTSD. The world around me seems unreal. This is a way that my mind trys to cope with trama and stress. yes might not be the best thing to research, think about it all the time, but that is the nature of DPDR and panic. You have your pionions about this and thats all it is. I take offence to saying this does not exist. When i was at my worst, I had no control over what was happening to me, I had to accept it. I have had such tramua in my life and am trying to move through it. And yes mabey I dont want to live my life. But you would think twice if you walked in my shoes. I am still alive. I know why people kill themsleves and how bad it can get. You do not know what you have not experinced. talk to someone who has came back from war.. who suffers from dp panic attacks. tell them they are making it up you jerk. Do you know what it is like to see someone die infront of you? do you think the human mind can handle that. especially if you have had trama in your past? I tried to move past this years ago, when nobody really new what it was, if this website had been around, it would have helped me so much.


Don't take any notice.

My DP was caused by trauma, and I know how difficult it was to get rid of it, you're stuck in that 'mode' constantly, and it's hard to know how to begin to feel normal again.
I'm really sorry that happened to you. Clark, you could try something called 'mindfulness' it's used to help wth PTDS/ flashbacks. Helps you to experience painful emotions safely, so you don't regress/ dissociate.
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28785-how-mindfulness-could-help-you-please-read/


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

i think the important part to take away here is this:

depersonalisation is: how we describe the way you've reacted (and are reacting) to life. It's not something you "have" it's a word we use to understand and be clear on how you are reacting to life and its hardships. This shifts our perspectives from being victims to some mysterious external force to simply using the word to describe the way we react to deep emotion. This latter view means we are not powerless doomed to repeat because we believe ourselves to suffer from some external force called "dp". It merely describes how we are currently coping with trauma and/or emotion.

DP is not an excuse for more DP.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist. Accept it, swallow it, and find out why you don't want to live your life.


Could you clarify what you mean by this? What do you think DP is if not a disorder?


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think what he is saying is that if we think to ourselves "this is a disorder and so it's okay" then we will never be cured of it. However, if we try to change ourselves rather than thinking we can't change because it's a disorder then we will get better.

tldr; He is saying "stop using your 'disorder' as an excuse to not change"

or something like that


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Lowrey said:


> Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist. Accept it, swallow it, and find out why you don't want to live your life.


 You've proven my point that people who have never experienced DP have absolutely no clue what it feels like or how to relate to it. Imagine a light headed dizzy feeling that doesn't go away no matter what you do. Imagine feeling like you are high 24/7 without even touching POT. Call it whatever you want. Either way the physical symptoms are real and it sucks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

opie37060 said:


> I believe DP/DR is a chemical Imbalance of some Sort. I had the viusal disturbances, The dp thinking process, The loss of memory, etc. I was put on a new medication and the DP/DR completely went away for two weeks. The only reason it stopped was I had to get off the meds because the side effects were to bad with the meds. Even the thoughts of dp went away after the meds.


just like they did when I got drunk. you're the 543rd who come here and tell that DP is a chemical imbalance, and the cure for it is medications, and then admit that basically meds didn't cure shit and even had side effects. I don't have a problem if you disagre, I just say you could try another perspective.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Skynet said:


> You've proven my point that people who have never experienced DP have absolutely no clue what it feels like or how to relate to it. Imagine a light headed dizzy feeling that doesn't go away no matter what you do. Imagine feeling like you are high 24/7 without even touching POT. Call it whatever you want. Either way the physical symptoms are real and it sucks!


I didn't say it doesn't suck. I said it's not an illness. And the "no matter what you do" part is just not true. At least half of people report that when they "distract", or do something they enjoy they even forget about DP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

abc1i7849 said:


> I think what he is saying is that if we think to ourselves "this is a disorder and so it's okay" then we will never be cured of it. However, if we try to change ourselves rather than thinking we can't change because it's a disorder then we will get better.
> 
> tldr; He is saying "stop using your 'disorder' as an excuse to not change"
> 
> or something like that


yessss


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> Could you clarify what you mean by this? What do you think DP is if not a disorder?


it's a feeling. we have a feeling, got fkin scared, then run to the doctor or to the internet, and asking other people why do WE feel so bad. and then we wonder why we don't get the answer. and since we're scared and can't think clearly because of it, we believe every crap we can find.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

anarkii said:


> i think the important part to take away here is this:
> 
> depersonalisation is: how we describe the way you've reacted (and are reacting) to life. It's not something you "have" it's a word we use to understand and be clear on how you are reacting to life and its hardships. This shifts our perspectives from being victims to some mysterious external force to simply using the word to describe the way we react to deep emotion. This latter view means we are not powerless doomed to repeat because we believe ourselves to suffer from some external force called "dp". It merely describes how we are currently coping with trauma and/or emotion.
> 
> DP is not an excuse for more DP.


exactly. having DP is not weakness, but sitting in our own pain and denying responsibility is.

look at this thread, and see how creative these guys are when it comes to deny their responsibility. yesterday they said they can't even THINK because of DP, but now can easily write 23 complex sentences that gives them an excuse to continue what they do.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

J


Skynet said:


> You've proven my point that people who have never experienced DP have absolutely no clue what it feels like or how to relate to it. Imagine a light headed dizzy feeling that doesn't go away no matter what you do. Imagine feeling like you are high 24/7 without even touching POT. Call it whatever you want. Either way the physical symptoms are real and it sucks!


I experience physical symptoms like that, but don't think of it as dp. To me that is a cfs thing. My dr/dp is an overwhelming feeling of unreality, like I'm in a dream. 
Lowrey, I don't get the point in saying it doesn't exist. If someone is experiencing something as a constant form of discomfort or suffering then it exists for them.
it may not be a mental illness, but it is real for many people. For me having something to call it makes it less nebulous, scary and horrible. I think having something definable takes away the sting of the unknown.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Visual said:


> Tell us about your mother &#8230;


eat a fat dick

good bye guys I hope you won't be here forever


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> *eat a fat dick*
> 
> good bye guys I hope you won't be here forever


Ah ha! Now vie are getting some vhere &#8230; Oral Fixation, including _manipulative personality, sarcastic, oral sadistic personality, lack of awareness of the limits of the self_ -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_stage and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychosexual_development

The avoidance of talking about one's mother &#8230; fascinating. The non-words speak as loudly as the words - Positively oral all over vie place!

Tell us about your mother &#8230;


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Well it may not be an illness and you may not want to classify it as a disorder, But it sure makes it easier to give it a name. I had this fuzzy headed drunk feeling for years without knowing what the hell was wrong with me. Running from Doctor to Doctor thinking I was going to die. Finding out there was a reason for it was the first step in helping me try to fix it.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> it's a feeling. we have a feeling, got fkin scared, then run to the doctor or to the internet, and asking other people why do WE feel so bad. and then we wonder why we don't get the answer. and since we're scared and can't think clearly because of it, we believe every crap we can find.


Ok Lowrey, we all do this and we all do that. People are like this and like that.

People come here from all sorts of different backgrounds and issues. You can't just assume your experience exactly applies to everyone, because it doesn't.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Visual said:


> Ah ha! Now vie are getting some vhere &#8230; Oral Fixation, including _manipulative personality, sarcastic, oral sadistic personality, lack of awareness of the limits of the self_ -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_stage and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychosexual_development
> 
> The avoidance of talking about one's mother &#8230; fascinating. The non-words speak as loudly as the words - Positively oral all over vie place!
> 
> Tell us about your mother &#8230;


This dude knows his psych.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Visual said:


> Sounds like you have dissociated the concept of unreality - interesting case.
> 
> Without the possibility of unreality, how do you define reality?
> 
> Tell us about your mother &#8230;


This made my day...


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

ShannaLynn said:


> This made my day...


I was trying to reply to this, but it was listed as a post by me...weird...and I can't delete it.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> This made my day...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Lowrey, i'm not sure of you intentions by some of the things you say. can't tell if you really want to help or if you're just looking to ignite conflict for entertainment sake. i don't know. i can't form an opinion cuz i haven't been around here much lately. but if you're trying to help why not try to explain yourself a bit better so that people don't misinterperet what you say and make an enemy out of you.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Yes. Some of us are just keeping on to keep on because we are still breathing. 
Too bad, and I manage until something negative. Then I just deflate.
Today I am really tired of everything.
Yes, I have jobs. Yes, I have a dream that I am actively pursuing. But I am very tired...



violetgirl said:


> What about people who get DP as children, due to trauma? They dissociate to cope. So are they 'not living their lives'? There are many who got DP from extreme trauma on this forum, and this post is disrespectful to them.
> 
> Also, what about people who get DP after rape, traumatic events, death of a close one etc. There are people who got DP from Post Traumatic Stress, or have Dissociative Identity Diorder, you have to understand that your experience is not the only one.
> 
> ...


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, this is a good old debate!

I belive that my DP is a symptom of an underlying imbalance or illness that has gone undignosed. It seems true that some people can have DP as a symptom of psychological trauma.

My DP came along with severe weight loss, flu like symptoms and recurrent migraines as well as a whole other load of physical symptoms. I am not denying that many of my symptoms were a knock on affect of the sheer fear and stress of being ill itself, which I guess has not helped my recovery.

In 18 months, I have gradually improved due to losing the fear of this dreadful symptom. (Which I add, is a common symptom of all sorts of 'ill-nesses' (to mean 'not 100%) such as hypothyroidism, anti-biotics, pregnancy and even the mentstual cycle.

I expect, at least hope, that I will recover when the cause is dealt with or naturally corrects/heals.

Now tell me I'm not talking sence! I belive in science, nothing else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

haha replies are funny

just to let everybody know, I'm still DP free. I don't even remember the last day I felt "DPd". I know some of you hate to hear this but it's the truth. I'm 110% "cured". you can say, from one day to the next.

for all the people who feel I'm right, please, read this site here

especieally this part


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> Lowrey, i'm not sure of you intentions by some of the things you say. can't tell if you really want to help or if you're just looking to ignite conflict for entertainment sake. i don't know. i can't form an opinion cuz i haven't been around here much lately. but if you're trying to help why not try to explain yourself a bit better so that people don't misinterperet what you say and make an enemy out of you.


I want to help. Well, I wantED to help, until I got -50 reputation and these shame-ass responses. Anyway, I don't have no problem with weak idiots hating me. That's a normal thing.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> haha replies are funny
> 
> just to let everybody know, I'm still DP free. I don't even remember the last day I felt "DPd". I know some of you hate to hear this but it's the truth. I'm 110% "cured". you can say, from one day to the next.
> 
> ...


No one cares because you're an asshole. You think you're going to get people on your side by calling them 'weak idiots'? lmao, okay, you're so strong yourself even though you said on some thread you drank 10 beers some night. Why would you need to do that to have fun, thought it was all in your mind?


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist.


Ni+ demonstrative and auto-convincing



> Accept it, swallow it


Ne-



> and find out why you don't want to live your life.


random dumbass projection : Fi+

...processing results...

----------
| INFP |
----------


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

gill said:


> No one cares because you're an asshole. You think you're going to get people on your side by calling them 'weak idiots'? lmao, okay, you're so strong yourself even though you said on some thread you drank 10 beers some night. Why would you need to do that to have fun, thought it was all in your mind?


you know. people who actually live, and not spend on this forum 20 hours a day, well, they like to party. If you automatically associate drinking alcohol with being depressed or weak, that only describes you. everybody who drinks alcohol has DP, right?









if you don't read that site only because it was posted by me, that proves that you want to hate me more than you want to get cured. DP is actually your hobby.

DP is like an addiciton. an addicition to the thought of DP.

it was a pretty weak try to take a shot at me. but I'm sure Dreamer, violetgirl and the other guy in this thread will love it. they are here for years and I bet they will be here 5 years from now. but just learn from them, you will be like them.

no one cares? damn, how will I sleep at night?

good luck spending another month here, I may be back in October.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not saying it's necessarily weak if you drink, just saying you're being contradictory if you believe it's okay to take a chemical like alcohol to help alter how you perceive and feel, yet as you've stated, people who try meds/supplements, they must be weak because they're not using their minds. Well why not just use your willpower to make yourself feel as drunk as you want? Can't, since there's things in the body which are involuntary, just like DP......


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

gill said:


> I'm not saying it's necessarily weak if you drink, just saying you're being contradictory if you believe it's okay to take a chemical like alcohol to help alter how you perceive and feel, yet as you've stated, people who try meds/supplements, they must be weak because they're not using their minds. Well why not just use your willpower to make yourself feel as drunk as you want? Can't, since there's things in the body which are involuntary, just like DP......


pfff. a perfect excuse to stay DPd.

I don't drink alcohol to bury emotional problems. Just like I don't take medications. they won't solve nothing.

your "willpower" analogy is terrible and ridiculous.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

So, why do you drink, to help you do math problems? The only point of alcohol is to effect emotions.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> you know. people who actually live, and not spend on this forum 20 hours a day, well, they like to party. If you automatically associate drinking alcohol with being depressed or weak, that only describes you. everybody who drinks alcohol has DP, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to correct you on that one.
I had DP for 20 years since I was 8, I am now cured. I got it young, and didn't tell anyone about how I was feeling because I didn't know how to. I only found out about DP in January when I was recovering, and joined this site in April. So stop making up shit about me. And I would never in a million years insult and humiliate people who still have this condition, like you seem to enjoy doing. I realise that everyone has a different experience, recovery rate etc. You apply your own experience onto other people, because you are unable to put yoursrself in other people's shoes and empathise. YOUR EXPERIENCE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE! You're an adult, work this one out!

The way you are bullying Dreamer is appalling. She's a 52 year old woman who's got cancer, who's had this condition since childhood, long before info on DP was available. I don't agree with a lot of her views on DP etc,but that's her perogative to view her DP that way, it is none of your buisiness. The 'other guy' i'm assuming you mean Visual? That guy got DP when he was 4, after being horifically abused. How dare you judge him! How dare you judge and bait abuse victims like this, you're totally sick.

And you are enjoying baiting people, you get off on hurting people, it's so obvious.

And you're so weak, that you've convinved yourself that you are 'one of god's favourites'! Where is your proof? You're deluded, like those 'shizo's you hate so much.
Do you not believe this to make yourself feel better about yourself? Like these 'weak' people who take drugs? 
You're a narcassist, hence the reason you don't care about hurting people on here. And narcassists are the weakest of them all, as they build up a false image on themselves because they don't want to face up to the truth of what they really are.

You are using these people on here, to build up your ego, to prove you are right no matter how hurtful you are. To prove you are better (the narcissist needs feeding!) than other people, that you are stronger. Stop using people who are suffering to feed your fragile ego. Your 'type' looks for any kind of perceived weakness in people, because it refletcs on their own feelings about themselves, and exploits it to make them feel better.

I am so grateful to have recovered, and I can't imagine wanting to bait and hurt people with DP like this! 
And logically now, do you think that people are going to want to listen to you after you speak to them so horribly? Name calling is what children do when they can't accept they are wrong, or get their point across.

Also, this weird thing you have about wantint people to hate you because in your twisted mind it proves that you are 'right'. This is the way narcassists think, you can't difrenciate between good and bad attention, so any attention is good.

I feel sorry for you, because at the heart of NPD is pain and loneliness, and it's a defence. But it's hard to see you harm people like this, and get off on it. You're a bully. And bully's are weak.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> I asked the National Basketball Association, and they said there IS a cure for DP.


Cheer up &#8230; you have capacity for improvement. Look, with one sentence you got 11 positive votes &#8230; stellar!!!, bet no one else has accomplished this.

Perhaps you DO have a sense of humor - it will help keep you from taking yourself so seriously. To be able to bond to human beings. You can find attention in ways other than trying to be hated.

"_Dolls come in all sizes, shapes, and colors. They also come in both male and female versions. Using these "toys" to role-play with your child can assist them in learning "positive" ways to communicate, and aid in social and educational development._" - http://www.helium.com/items/300212-the-value-of-playing-with-dolls-for-girls-and-boys

Well, your topic includes "*Time to hate me again*"

What do you expect when you say the things you do? You seem divided, saying you don't care what people think yet now you no longer 'want to help' because of what people think? Why do you look at votes if you don't care?

Tell us about your mother &#8230;


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Visual said:


> "_You know that when I hate you, it is because I love you to a point of passion that unhinges my soul._" - Julie de Lespinasse
> 
> Cheer up &#8230; you have capacity for improvement. Look, with one sentence you got 11 positive votes &#8230; stellar!!!, bet no one else has accomplished this.
> 
> ...


first, get off my mother

second, when I say it's time to hate me again, it means I want to help you again but I know some of you will hate me because of what I say.

3rd, sometimes in life, the best advice isn't the one that you love to hear. I don't need positive posts, please understand. I don't care. If violetgirl calls me weak (which is laughable from someone who used to cut herself), Dreamer says I have bad intentions, I close the window and forget about it. I don't have "DP" anymore.

Violetgirl talked some shit that I drink alcohol because I still have DP or some shit. Well, I may drink alcohol once a week because we party or I may have pain in me, but not because of DP. I don't have DP anymore. I'm 110 percent DP free.

I'm cured, and people here should take my advice even if they think they're smarter than me (if they're really determined to get cured). But I got -77 points now. People think they fuck with me by giving negative points. But they just give negative points to an account. I'm out, live my life. I just want to help because I been through this, even if some idiots doubt me, and I got "cured".

I don't need you. You need me.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Hm, all makes perfect sense now. You don't actually read and comprehend more then half of what people say before forming a reply. It's like talking to a brick wall or something.....


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah well no mental illnesses exist in the way most psychologists classify them, even the guy who wrote the official book on mental illness the DSM says all the classifications are bullshit

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25884-author-of-dsm-says-%E2%80%9Cthere-is-no-definition-of-a-mental-disorder/


----------



## hihello (Sep 9, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> Depersonalization, as an illness, or "disorder" does not exist. Accept it, swallow it, and find out why you don't want to live your life.


In spite of the fact that I have this, I do my best to live my life currently to the fullest. I WANT to live. So suck it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

hihello said:


> In spite of the fact that I have this, I do my best to live my life currently to the fullest. I WANT to live. So suck it.


that's what I thought too. please read this site My link


----------



## ktlee (Sep 20, 2010)

Lowrey i dont get how you can just say that dp does not exist. i had this feeling in me for years before even knowing what it was. yes maybe this is a coping mechanism that our brain has made up but sometimes a coping mechanism can turn into a disorder. look at people who cant even leave the house or people who eat when they are sad. sometimes those coping mechanism turn into a serious problem called disorders. i myself find it hard to live day by day anymore. i am miserable and living in a hell i wish upon no one. i want to live my life so bad and be able to be happy worrying about things that dont matter but no. my body and mind does not cope with things that same way that the people around me cope. how dare you say that dp doesnt exist. thats just like saying the cold doesnt exist and the people who are sick are just making things up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

ktlee said:


> Lowrey i dont get how you can just say that dp does not exist. i had this feeling in me for years before even knowing what it was. yes maybe this is a coping mechanism that our brain has made up but sometimes a coping mechanism can turn into a disorder. look at people who cant even leave the house or people who eat when they are sad. sometimes those coping mechanism turn into a serious problem called disorders. i myself find it hard to live day by day anymore. i am miserable and living in a hell i wish upon no one. i want to live my life so bad and be able to be happy worrying about things that dont matter but no. my body and mind does not cope with things that same way that the people around me cope. how dare you say that dp doesnt exist. thats just like saying the cold doesnt exist and the people who are sick are just making things up.


I won't start this again do what you wanna do. Wish all the best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> And you're so *weak*, that you've convinved yourself that you are 'one of god's favourites'! Where is your proof? You're deluded, like those 'shizo's *you hate so much*.
> I feel sorry for you, because at the heart of NPD is pain and loneliness, and it's a defence. But it's hard to see you harm people like this, and get off on it. You're a bully. And bully's are weak.


your post is beyond idiotism. you lie, mislead, and just fail in general. won't even ask you to quote me where I said I hate scizos.


----------

